# magic trackpad sous windows 7



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de faire fonctionner le magic trackpad sous windows 7 avec un pc classique ? Lorsque je tente d'ajouter ce périphérique bluetooth j'aboutis sur un message d'erreur disant :

"La tentative d'ajout du périphérique a provoqué une erreur inconnue. Le code d'erreur signalé est : 0x80070015"

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

un coup de Google en tapant "Magic Trackpad Windows" et la premiere reponse donne les liens pour télécharger les pilotes Windows pour ce Trackpad
http://www.pcworld.fr/2010/07/28/materiel/peripheriques/magic-trackpad-windows/503891/


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2011)

C'est faux j'y étais déjà arrivé à cette page, mais si tu cliques sur le lien tu verras qu'il te propose de télécharger bootcamp et non les drivers du magic trackpad !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

il s'agit de la mise à jour BootCamp pour Windows qui comprend les pilotes matériels nécessaire à Windows pour reconnaitre les matériels Apple quand on utilise Windows via BootCamp sur un Mac (carte video, ports usb, .... mais aussi, Magic Mouse, Magic TRackpad, etc!)

Et si tu veux la méthode pour en extraire uniquement le pilote du Magic Trackpad c'est là:
http://www.boxinformatique.com/2010/08/comment-installer-magic-trackpad-sur.html


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2011)

ouai mais je vais pas installer 280 mégas de bootcamp juste pour le magic trackpad...

ah... apple ne cesse de me décevoir depuis un certain temps désormais... c'est cher, c'est lent, c'est compatible avec rien, bref passons.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2011)

T'as lu ma dernière phrase????


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juillet 2011)

voilà c'est fait mais ça marche toujours pas j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur que je vous ai montré ci-dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------

franchement vive apple. Vous savez combien de temps met google maps à me permettre de taper un lieu de recherche lorsque je suis dans la rue avec mon iphone 3g ? 

10 minutes !!!!!

Et oui, nous parlons du fameux iphone là attention.


----------



## Flibust007 (12 Juillet 2011)

Le mieux, évidemment, c'est qu'on achète et utilise son matériel en adéquation avec l'environnement pour lequel il est conçu.

Pas étonnant qu'une Ferrari peine à avancer si on lui adjoint des roues de moto.

Relis le mode d'emploi du matériel ou les présentations de son contexte commercial. Il n'est jamais question d'une quelconque compatibilité avec Win$ pour cet appareil.


----------

